# 13 ".  - . ˳"

## LAEN

01.07.09 -  23    

> ˳  
>          .˳  ˳,          . ³, ,        ,       .    .      . 
>            ,   ,  ,             ,    ,     ,     ,     ,     .  
>                    ̳  .           ,      ˳.      ,     .   .  
>    ,      ,       .      ,    ,     .

  http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/news/2009/8/14/07031142/

----------


## LAEN

> *ϳ     13-     ˳    ̳ *  
>    ,     -    ,  .   ˳,       ,  '   .  10.25    13-      ˳    ̳  . 
>  ˳,      ,   .   :      . 
> / ,   .˳ 
>              ,      ˳/ 
>        ' ,    ˳ -   . ³       3-  . 
> ,  ,          .   ,            . ,         3-     . 
> / 
>    .    . ,  ,    / 
> ...

  http://www.misto-tv.poltava.ua/news/5140/

----------


## LAEN

13    09202  "".

----------


## LAEN

/:

----------


## LAEN

> '             ˳.       ˳   .    ,     ,          . ³     :  ̳         ,    (   ),              ˳. ̳   , ,  ,        ,    .      ǳ , ,     4        ,   ̳  ,     .                   ³ .                  .          .         ,     .     ,         . ,       ,      ,    ,  .   ,       .

  http://www.rada-poltava.gov.ua/news/22255270/

----------


## LAEN

> (   )

       "". ( )    .   " "???

----------


## LAEN



----------


## Sky

. ϳ' ,   , "ϳ "  .     51 (    ).     ,      60.    ,     ˳.
..     58 -       ,      .. ׳  "ʳ" (   21-).

----------

